# BFI - Motor Mounts for your MK1 Audi TT



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


Prevent excessive engine movement with these upgraded engine mounts. Even new factory mounts are not up to the task of handling the increased power from even lightly modified engines (software) and often they start to fail within less than 10k miles. Our billet and polyurethane replacement engine mounts will keep your motor firmly planted in place and help you transfer as much power to the ground as possible, while also improving shifting. Their durable materials and construction will also ensure that they will hold up far better than OEM engine mounts can.

*STAGE 1:* With its 70a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations. This are the best choice for daily-driven vehicles and are recommended for majority of our customers.

*STAGE 2:* With its 85a durometer bushings are for the enthusiast who is looking for maximum performance from his motor mounts - great for heavily modified street cars and track cars. Expect a noticeable increase in noise, vibration and harshness when adding Stage 2 mounts to your vehicle.


To see our entire portfolio of MK1 TT engine mounts, 

Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Gtgeek (Aug 11, 2015)

How much do shops normally charge for engine mount replacements?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Gtgeek said:


> How much do shops normally charge for engine mount replacements?


You'll need to contact one of your local shops to get a quote on something like that. Hourly labor rates differ so much that it's pretty hard to give an accurate estimate on labor for something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A side by side comparison of just exactly what motor mounts will do for your car. 
As you can see the left frame, the engine is equipped with stock engine mounts which allows for an extreme amount of movement and energy loss. 
This equates to wasted horsepower and an uncomfortable, disconnected driving experience. 
The frame on the right, the engine is equipped with our Black Forest Industries Stage 2 Engine Mounts which holds the engine firmly in place allowing it do it's job - making horsepower and putting a smile on your face.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_ccrline with the BFI Stage 2 mounts in his CC!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Michael, I know your initial post suggest stage 1 is suitable for most street cars. Is there a power output or tipping point where you would recommend stage 2 for street use?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey Michael, I know your initial post suggest stage 1 is suitable for most street cars. Is there a power output or tipping point where you would recommend stage 2 for street use?


There isn't really a set tipping point where we would suggest stage 1 over stage 2. If you're running a big turbo build or something similar we would definitely recommend going with stage 2, but for normal daily driven cars we would typically suggest stage 1.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There isn't really a set tipping point where we would suggest stage 1 over stage 2. If you're running a big turbo build or something similar we would definitely recommend going with stage 2, but for normal daily driven cars we would typically suggest stage 1.


Thanks for the quick reply, I am running a hybrid KO4 on pump gas with primary driving conditions being a 200 mile round trip (mostly highway) between office locations. On the weekends I like to play on the mountain roads around the house. Not anything too crazy power wise, but should be pushing quite further than most stage 1 tunes. Would you suggest the softer mounts?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I reccomend. Stg 1 for you. My stroker with a fluidampr vibrates pretty bad. I wouldnt wanna do that for 200 miles a day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I am running a hybrid KO4 on pump gas with primary driving conditions being a 200 mile round trip (mostly highway) between office locations. On the weekends I like to play on the mountain roads around the house. Not anything too crazy power wise, but should be pushing quite further than most stage 1 tunes. Would you suggest the softer mounts?


I would say that Stage 1 will be much more comfortable for those 200 mile trips.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Alec's TT said:


> I reccomend. Stg 1 for you. My stroker with a fluidampr vibrates pretty bad. I wouldnt wanna do that for 200 miles a day





mich[email protected] said:


> I would say that Stage 1 will be much more comfortable for those 200 mile trips.


Thanks gents, very helpful :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Spotted our Stage 1 engine mounts in this amazingly clean MK1 Scirocco at H2Oi this year.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got BFI stage 1 mounts (yellow inserts) in my MK1 TT with a 3071R setup and they work great! Minimal motor movement and they don't make your teeth chatter. Perfectly fine for daily use! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

One of our customers bought themselves a set of Stage 1 Motor Mounts for his MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Throwback Thursday! Going through our old files and found our old PVW print ads. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@garrettleeharvey showing what 75k miles can do to OEM mounts in a MK5.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gtgeek said:


> How much do shops normally charge for engine mount replacements?


I did the motor mounts on my tt. Took very minimal about of tools and was actually easy. Im not at all good at working on cars and motor mounts is one of the few things I competed quickly and with no issues.

It is dog simple to do.

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> I did the motor mounts on my tt. Took very minimal about of tools and was actually easy. Im not at all good at working on cars and motor mounts is one of the few things I competed quickly and with no issues.
> 
> It is dog simple to do.
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Awesome! How are you liking the mounts so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@josh_mk6gli with our Stage 1 engine mounts in his GLI.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 got his Stage 2 mounts custom finished and they look awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tylerssimons with the Stage 2 mounts in his MK4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our friends over at Orchid Euro are using our Stage .5 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit in their MK3 Harlequin! Here's an awesome picture of them tearing it up on the Nurburgring the other day!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Using a 2006 Audi A3 with 120,000 miles on the clock, we did a before and after comparison of just how well our BFI Stage 1 Motor Mounts keep your engine in place. As you can see the old stock mounts on the left allow the engine to move substantially, which robs you of horsepower, as well as making for horrible shifting.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I did silicone tip, 3inch turbo back, water/meth, front mount, tune of course

Motor mount and solid shift bracket bushing are by fare the best mods I did.

Good rigid motor mounts make a HUGE difference.

They so often get neglected. If had to chose only two mods it would be a tune and motor mounts.

It honestly makes no sense to me to mod anything without mounts

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_firedownbelow_ showing off his Stage 1 MK7 mounts at VAG Fair 2016.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smilemotorsport installed our Stage 2 mounts in a TTRS recently!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam Dobbin's GTI RS project car is running our Stage 1 motor mounts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little big turbo 1.8t action from @nugsgti, featuring our Stage 2 engine mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Michael,

I'm kind of in the same boat with probably needing stage 1 but curious about stage 2. My TT is a daily, but only around the city. I drive 25 km a day to and from my rental and work.

I trek out of the city on longer trips on occasion but for the most part, my car sits on the drive way or is used to get some excitement in my life for short drives. I plan on upgrading Ecu, exhaust, suspension, and maybe forged intervals in the near future. Would you still recommend stage 1 or would stage 2 be an option?

I bought the car with performance upgrades in mind so would love to hear your thoughts.

Also, can you tell me what I need to buy to complete a full engine mount swap? I have a 2002 Audi TT mk1.

is it just one mount for the engine and one for the transmission? Or are there a few?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

recaro19 said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat with probably needing stage 1 but curious about stage 2. My TT is a daily, but only around the city. I drive 25 km a day to and from my rental and work.
> 
> ...


With any daily driven vehicle I typically recommend the Stage 1, as they are going to provide the most comfort while still being a huge upgrade in performance. Stage 2 is typically recommended for track vehicles and highly modified cars. With what you have planned and how you drive, I 100% recommend the Stage 1 mounts. For a complete kit you will need the dogbone mount, the engine mount, and the transmission mount. The engine mount that you need depends on which engine you have.

Check out this link, and you can see the various options and pricing, and feel free to let me know if you have any more questions! 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/enpe18.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@stero1d_cc is stoked to get his new Stage 1 mounts for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't know what to get that special someone for the holidays? Get them a gift certificate to our web store so they can choose! Available in denominations from $20-$700. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------

